# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  50 Universitetet më të mira në Botë!

## Davius

_Gazeta britanike Times Higher Education publikon renditjen e universiteteve_ 

*Për kë votuan 1300 studiuesit e përzgjedhur nga 88 vende të ndryshme* 

Gazeta britanike Times Higher Education në suplementin e saj, ka organizuar mbledhjen e statistikave për 50 universitetet më të mira, duke krijuar një top-listë në botë dhe në Evropë. Ndërkohë asnjë nga Ballkani. 

Nga klasifikimet e bëra për universitetet më të mira në botë, vendin e parë në listën e gjatë e ka merituar Universiteti i Harvardit. Në 10 vendet e para, shtatë i përkasin Amerikës, 2 janë angleze dhe 1 zvicerane. Ndërsa në 50 universitetet, 20 i përkasin Amerikës dhe 8 Britanisë së Madhe. 

*Kriteret e vlerësimit* 

Vlerësuesit e statistikës universitare janë 1300 studiues nga 88 vende të ndryshme që kanë bërë emër në fushën e statistikave. Ata kanë vendosur të votojnë duke vlerësuar nivelin e mësimdhënies, famën e shkencëtarëve, lauratë ndërkombëtarë, dhe aftësinë që kanë pasur këto universitete për të tërhequr studentë nga vende të ndryshme të botës. Sipas drejtorit të publikimit, John OLeary, kjo është fusha në të cilën janë mbështetur për të bërë vlerësimin. Sipas tij nuk është më e nevojshme për një universitet të jetë thjesht i pari në nivel kombëtar. Ata që quhen liderë duhet të konkurrojnë në shkallë ndërkombëtare. 

Klasifikimi i THES (Times Higher Education Supplement) është rezultat i pesë treguesve; vlerësimet e marra nga eksponentë të botës akademike, raportet shkencëtarë-studentë, përfshirja ndërkombëtare, përqindja e personelit akademik dhe e studentëve të ardhur nga vende të tjera, numri i pjesëmarrjeve në publikimet shkencore. Ky i fundit, çelësi i kërkimeve në Shangai, është marrë nga një bazë të dhënash, Essential Science Indicators (Treguesit Kryesorë Shkencorë), produkt i Thomson Scientific (Institut për informimin shkencor). 

Mungojnë universitetet më të mira në Ballkan 
Vendet fqinje mbeten ende në preferencat e shqiptarëve për të studiuar. Studentët tanë, gjithnjë kanë rendur të shkollohen në një universitet jashtë vendit për të pasur një avantazh në punësimin e tyre pas përfundimit të shkollës. Megjithatë, ata ende nuk e dinë se zgjedhja e tyre nuk ka qenë më e mira. Të paktën kështu del nga statistikat e 

*200 universitetet që konkuruan* 
(Radha Institucioni Vendi Pikët) 

1 Harvard University US 1000 
2 California University Berkeley US 880.2 
3 Massachusetts Institute of Technology US 788.9 
4 California Institute of Technology US 738.9 
5 Oxford University UK 731.8 
6 Cambridge University UK 725.4 
7 Stanford University US 688 
8 Yale University US 582.8 
9 Princeton University US 557.5 
10 ETH Zurich CH 553.7 
11 London School of Economics UK 484.4 
12 Tokyo University JP 482 
13 Chicago University US 444 
14 Imperial College London UK 443.7 
15 University of Texas at Austin US 421.5 
16 Australian National University AU 417.7 
17 Beijing University CN 391.8 
18 National University Singapore SG 385.9 
19 Columbia University US 384.1 
20 University of California, San Francisco US 376.5 
21 McGill University CA 364.1 
22 Melbourne University AU 353.2 
23 Cornell University US 348.8 
24 University of California, San Diego US 331.5 
25 Johns Hopkins University US 330.8 
26 University of California, Los Angeles US 316.4 
27 Ecole Polytechnique FR 315.5 
28 Pennsylvania University US 306.9 
29 Kyoto University JP 303.7 
30 Ecole Normale Super Paris FR 298.4 
31 Michigan University US 293.3 
32 Ecole Polytechnique Fédérale de Lausanne CH 289.4 
33 Monash University AU 286 
34 University College London UK 284.2 
35 Illinois University US 281.6 
36 New South Wales University AU 275.7 
37 Toronto University CA 272.5 
38 Carnegie Mellon University US 259.4 
39 Hong Kong University HK 249.5 
40 Sydney University AU 245.2 
41 Indian Institute of Technology IN 241.7 
42 Hong Kong University of Sci & Tech HK 240.6 
43 Manchester University & UMIST UK 238.5 
44 School of Oriental and African Studies UK 235.8 
45 Massachusetts University US 235.7 
46 British Columbia University CA 230.4 
47 Heidelberg University DE 228.3 
48 Edinburgh University UK 227.6 
49 Queensland University AU 223.9 
50 Nanyang University SG 217.1 

---------------------------------------

51 Tokyo Institute of Technology JP 217 
52 Duke University US 212.6 
53 Catholic University Louvain BE 212.6 
54 Brussels Free University BE 205.1 
55 RMIT University AU 203.9 
56 Adelaide University AU 202.7 
57 Paris VI, Pierre et Marie Curie FR 198.7 
58 Sussex University UK 196.2 
59 Purdue University US 194 
60 Tech University Berlin DE 191.1 
61 Brown University US 188.9 
62 Tsing Hua University CN 188.9 
63 Copenhagen University DK 188.7 
64 Erasmus University Rotterdam NL 188.4 
65 Georgia Institute of Technology US 185.7 
66 Wisconsin University US 184.5 
67 Auckland University NZ 183.5 
68 Macquarie University AU 182.3 
69 Osaka University JP 181.8 
70 St Andrews University UK 181 
71 Sorbonne Paris FR 180.8 
72 University of California, Santa Barbara US 180.6 
73 Northwestern University US 180.4 
74 Washington University US 177 
75 Boston University US 176.6 
76 Curtin University of Technology AU 176.2 
77 Vienna Technical University AT 175.4 
78 Delft University of Technology NL 174.2 
79 New York University US 173.2 
80 Warwick University UK 170.6 
81 Yeshiva University US 170.2 
82 Minnesota University US 169.6 
83 Eindhoven University of Technology NL 169.5 
84 Chinese University Hong Kong HK 169.2 
85 Göttingen University DE 168.5 
86 Rochester University US 167.8 
87 Trinity College, Dublin IE 167 
88 Case Western Reserve University US 166.8 
89 Malaya University MY 166.4 
90 Alabama University US 166 
91 Bristol University UK 165.9 
92 Lomonosov Moscow State University RU 161.6 
93 Hebrew University Jerusalem IL 161.4 
94 Vienna University AT 161.2 
95 Technical University Munich DE 160.7 
96 Western Australia University AU 160.1 
97 Kings College London UK 160.1 
98 Amsterdam University NL 159.8 
99 Munich University DE 159.7 
100 Queen Mary, University of London UK 158.8 
101 Oslo University NO 158.5 
102 National Taiwan University TW 157.8 
103 Bath University UK 155.5 
104 Tufts University US 153.9 
105 Texas A&M University US 153.2 
106 Iowa University US 152.6 
107 Colorado University US 151.9 
108 Massey University NZ 150.6 
109 Washington University, St Louis US 150.3 
110 Chalmers University of Technology SE 150.2 
111 Sains Malaysia University MY 149.6 
112 Glasgow University UK 148.5 
113 University of Technology, Sydney AU 146.1 
114 Otago University NZ 145.9 
115 Brandeis University US 145.6 
116 Michigan State University US 145.1 
117 North Carolina University US 144.3 
118 Virginia University US 144 
119 Seoul National University KR 144 
120 Utrecht University NL 143.9 
121 Paris XI, Orsay FR 142.6 
122 Royal Institute of Technology SE 142.5 
123 Maastricht University NL 142 
124 Stuttgart University DE 141.7 
125 Humboldt University Berlin DE 141.3 
126 Birmingham University UK 140.5 
127 Aarhus University DK 140 
128 Durham University UK 139.3 
129 Helsinki University FI 138.6 
130 Penn State University US 138.4 
131 Leiden University NL 137.9 
132 Strasbourg University FR 137.6 
133 Leeds University UK 136.9 
134 Maryland University US 136.7 
135 Bonn University DE 135 
136 Stony Brook, State of New York University US 134.3 
137 York University UK 133.3 
138 Dartmouth College US 132.5 
139 Stockholm University SE 131.9 
140 Uppsala University SE 131.5 
141 Utah University US 131 
142 La Trobe University AU 130.8 
143 Waterloo University CA 130.6 
144 Toulouse University FR 130.4 
145 Technical University of Denmark DK 128.6 
146 Rice University US 128.5 
147 Hamburg University DE 127.3 
148 Mcmaster University CA 127.3 
149 Kiel University DE 127 
150 Sheffield University UK 126.9 
151 Liverpool University UK 126.8 
152 Karlsruhe University DE 126 
153 Tohoku University JP 125.7 
154 China University of Sci & Tech CN 125.2 
155 Montpellier 1 University FR 124.8 
156 Vanderbilt University US 124.6 
157 Frankfurt University DE 124.1 
158 Technion - Israel Institute of Technology IL 124 
159 Madrid Autonomous University ES 123.7 
160 Korea Advanced Institute of Sci & Tech KR 123.5 
161 Tasmania University AU 123.3 
162 La Sapienza University IT 121.5 
163 Pohang University of Sci & Tech KR 120.9 
164 Innsbruck University AT 120.8 
165 Georgetown University US 120.6 
166 Alberta University CA 120.4 
167 Nagoya University JP 120 
168 Dundee University UK 119.4 
169 Würzburg University DE 118.8 
170 Nottingham University UK 118 
171 Lund University SE 117.3 
172 Technische Hochschule Darmstadt DE 116.9 
173 Emory University US 116.6 
174 Indiana University US 115.9 
175 University of California, Santa Cruz US 115.6 
176 Helsinki University of Technology FI 115.4 
177 Université de Montréal CA 114.2 
178 Freiburg University DE 113 
179 Newcastle Upon Tyne University UK 112.6 
180 University of Southern California US 111.4 
181 Lancaster University UK 111.3 
182 University of California, Davis US 110.8 
183 Arizona University US 110.6 
184 RWTH Aachen DE 110.5 
185 Queens University Belfast UK 110.3 
186 Bologna University IT 109.8 
187 Norwegian University of Sci & Tech NO 109.6 
188 Tulane University US 108.9 
189 Leicester University UK 107.4 
190 Rutgers State University US 107.3 
191 Nijmegen University NL 107.1 
192 Nanjing University CN 106.3 
193 Southampton University UK 105.9 
194 Aberdeen University UK 105.7 
195 National Autonomous University of Mexico MX 104.5 
196 Fudan University CN 104.5 
197 Bremen University DE 104.4 
198 City University of Hong Kong HK 103.6 
199 Virginia Polytechnic Inst US 103 
200 Rensselaer Polytechnic Inst US 102.9

*Revista "Prestige"*

----------


## Davius

*Lista e vendeve dhe universiteteve që janë përzgjedhur në Evropë nga T H E S* 

*Asnjë vend ballkanik nuk është vlerësuar për mësimdhënien* 

Gazetës britanike Times Higher Education Supplement. Vendet ku studentët tanë shkojnë për të ndjekur studimet si: Italia, Bullgaria, Greqia, Rumania nuk përmenden për shkallë të lartë të mësimdhënies. Dijet e tyre në këto universitete lidhen edhe me faktin e kualifikimit të mësimdhënësve në to. Titujt e profesorëve të shkollave të vendeve fqinje, që ndjekin studentët shqiptarë nuk krahasohen me kolegët e tyre të 50 universiteteve më të mira në Evropë. 

Të bën përshtypje fakti që në Ballkan nuk ndodhet asnjë universitet në të cilin, sipas shkencëtarëve më të famshëm të kohës sonë, mund të ketë vlerat e duhura për të pasur mundësinë të jesh një student ndër më të mirët. Edhe pse shumë studentë shqiptarë mund të kenë aftësitë e duhura apo zgjuarsinë e nevojshme për tu bërë dikush, ata duhet të drejtohen diku tjetër, shumë larg vendit dhe miqve të tyre, për të pasur mundësinë të marrin maksimumin. Por edhe ky është një tjetër dekurajim, pasi pagesat në universitetet më të mira janë të standardeve të larta, e për rrjedhojë një numër i vogël shqiptarësh mund ti përballojë. Prandaj, shpesh edhe pse di ku drejtohesh, nuk ke mundësi për të studiuar. 

Jo vetëm në Ballkan, por edhe te fqinjët tanë më të afërt, një njeri kërkues nuk mund të gjejë terrenin e duhur. Nga statistikat, Italia, me universitetin me të cilin mburret, La Sapienca (Dija), ndodhet në vendin e 162-të, universiteti antik i Bolonjës ndodhet në të 186-in, por të paktën përmendet për nivel të mirë të tyre. Mungojnë në këtë listë edhe universitetet e Spanjës, Portugalisë e Greqisë. Ndërsa Franca, me mburrjen e saj, universitetin lEcole Polytechnique, zë vendin e 27-të dhe me Normale Superieure të 30-in. Azia përfaqësohet nga Tokio (vendi i 12-të) dhe Pekini (vendi i 17-të). Përsa i përket Australisë, ajo ka zënë 6 vende në listën e 50-të më të mirëve. Emrat e universiteteve të listuar fitojnë investime private, pasi kanë të drejtën të quhen; vendet ku krijohen gjenitë e kohës sonë. Ndërsa në 200 universitetet më të mira bëjnë pjesë, përveç të parave (Amerikë, Britani, Australi, Kanada, Zvicër, Japoni, Singapor, Francë, Hong Kong, Indi, Gjermani, Kinë)edhe shtete si: Belgjika, Danimarka, Hollanda, Norvegjia, Austria, Irlanda, Izraeli, Malajzia, Rusia, Zelanda e Re, Suedia, Tajvani, Koreja, Finlanda, Italia, Spanja, Meksika. 

*Harvardi numri një në botë* Harvard, që ka merituar vendin e parë në botë, flet me shifra, nga ky universitet kanë dalë shtatë presidentë amerikanë, ndër të cilët Franklin Delano Roosevelt dhe John F. Kennedy. Ka me se të mburret, sepse ka fituar 40 çmime Nobel e 44 Pulitzer me profesorët e tij. Biblioteka e këtij universiteti përmban 15 milionë volume dhe është e dyta, pas asaj të Kongresit të Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës. Dhurimet prej 12 miliardë dollarësh ndjekin vetëm ato të Vatikanit dhe merr çdo vit fonde prej 300 milionë dollarësh në kërkime për qeverinë. Kjo vlen, por nuk mund të lihet pa përmendur shifra prej 40 mijë dollarësh në vit, kaq vlen tempulli i dijes së planetit tonë, të cilën pak njerëz mund tia lejojnë vetes. 

*Shtetet dhe universitetet në botë* SHBA 20 
Britania 8 
Australia 6 
Kanadaja 3 
Zvicra 2 
Japonia 2 
Singapori 2 
Franca 2 
Hong Kongu 2 
India 1 
Gjermania 1 
Kina 1 

*T.H.E.S.* 
Times Higher Education Supplement (THES) është esenciale për tu lexuar nga akademikë dhe kërkues të shkallëve të larta. Ajo raporton zhvillimet më të fundit të komunitetit akademik ndërkombëtar, duke informuar mbi teknologjinë, qeverinë dhe degët e industrisë, eksploron idetë e reja dhe debaton mbi çështjet e ngritura. Times Higher Education është një nga degët e medias më të ndjekura në Britaninë e Madhe. 

*50 universitetet më të mira në Evropë* 

1 Oxford University UK 
2 Cambridge University UK 
3 ETH Zurich CH 
4 London School of Economics UK 
5 Imperial College London UK 
6 Ecole Polytechnique FR 
7 Ecole Normale Suprieure Paris FR 
8 Ecole Polytechnique Fdrale de Lausanne CH 
9 University College London UK 
10 Manchester University & UMIST UK 
11 School of Oriental and African Studies UK 
12 Heidelberg University DE 
13 Edinburgh University UK 
14 Universit Catholique de Louvain BE 
15 Brussels Free University BE 
16 Paris VI, Pierre et Marie Curie FR 
17 Sussex University UK 
18 Technical University Berlin DE 
19 Copenhagen University DK 
20 Erasmus University Rotterdam NL 
21 St Andrews University UK 
22 Sorbonne Paris FR 
23 Vienna Technical University AT 
24 Delft University of Technology NL 
25 Warwick University UK 
26 Eindhoven University of Technology NL 
27 Gttingen University DE 
28 Trinity College Dublin IE 
29 Bristol University UK 
30 Lomonosov Moscow State University RU 
31 Vienna University AT 
32 Technical University Munich DE 
33 Kings College London UK 
34 Amsterdam University NL 
35 Munich University DE 
36 Queen Mary University of London UK 
37 Oslo University NO 
38 Bath University UK 
39 Chalmers University of Technology SE 
40 Glasgow University UK 
41 Utrecht University NL 
42 Paris XI, Universit Paris-Sud FR 
43 Royal Institute of Technology SE 
44 Maastricht University NL 
45 Stuttgart University DE 
46 Humboldt University Berlin DE 
47 Birmingham University UK 
48 Aarhus University DK 
49 Durham University UK 
50 Helsinki University FI

----------


## oiseau en vol

Kot po flas dhe une, vura re qe shumica e universiteteve aty i perkisnin formimit shkencor. A thua shkenca te jete barometri i dijes ? Kushedi... derisa te dale ndonje mendimtar i humbur nga ndonje qoshe e botes dhe t'i vijne anes keto te formulave e eksperimenteve...  :i qetë:

----------


## MiLaNiStE

uiii asnji ne kanada sa turp  :oh:

----------


## Fiona

Keto universitet jan kan fut kot me duket. Si ka mundesi qe Northwestern eshte me posht se University i Illinois. Please!!!! Asiher, duket qe kan qene thjesht opinione.

----------


## Alket123

Prandaj nje qe kam ne team ne pune nga University of Texas, Austin nr. 15 me rri me hunde perpjete ajo. Putanja.

----------


## Alket123

> Keto universitet jan kan fut kot me duket. Si ka mundesi qe Northwestern eshte me posht se University i Illinois. Please!!!! Asiher, duket qe kan qene thjesht opinione.


Nuk e di mire per kete universitet por une vura re anomali te tilla si "Case Western Reserve University eshte nr.88" i cili eshte nje nga universitetet qe ka nxjerre fenomene ne fushen time.

----------


## tani_26

> *Lista e vendeve dhe universiteteve që janë përzgjedhur në Evropë nga T H E S* 
> 
> *Asnjë vend ballkanik nuk është vlerësuar për mësimdhënien* 
> 
> Gazetës britanike Times Higher Education Supplement. Vendet ku studentët tanë shkojnë për të ndjekur studimet si: Italia, Bullgaria, Greqia, Rumania nuk përmenden për shkallë të lartë të mësimdhënies. Dijet e tyre në këto universitete lidhen edhe me faktin e kualifikimit të mësimdhënësve në to. Titujt e profesorëve të shkollave të vendeve fqinje, që ndjekin studentët shqiptarë nuk krahasohen me kolegët e tyre të 50 universiteteve më të mira në Evropë. 
> 
> Të bën përshtypje fakti që në Ballkan nuk ndodhet asnjë universitet në të cilin, sipas shkencëtarëve më të famshëm të kohës sonë, mund të ketë vlerat e duhura për të pasur mundësinë të jesh një student ndër më të mirët. Edhe pse shumë studentë shqiptarë mund të kenë aftësitë e duhura apo zgjuarsinë e nevojshme për tu bërë dikush, ata duhet të drejtohen diku tjetër, shumë larg vendit dhe miqve të tyre, për të pasur mundësinë të marrin maksimumin. Por edhe ky është një tjetër dekurajim, pasi pagesat në universitetet më të mira janë të standardeve të larta, e për rrjedhojë një numër i vogël shqiptarësh mund ti përballojë. Prandaj, shpesh edhe pse di ku drejtohesh, nuk ke mundësi për të studiuar. 
> 
> Jo vetëm në Ballkan, por edhe te fqinjët tanë më të afërt, një njeri kërkues nuk mund të gjejë terrenin e duhur. Nga statistikat, Italia, me universitetin me të cilin mburret, La Sapienca (Dija), ndodhet në vendin e 162-të, universiteti antik i Bolonjës ndodhet në të 186-in, por të paktën përmendet për nivel të mirë të tyre. Mungojnë në këtë listë edhe universitetet e Spanjës, Portugalisë e Greqisë. Ndërsa Franca, me mburrjen e saj, universitetin lEcole Polytechnique, zë vendin e 27-të dhe me Normale Superieure të 30-in. Azia përfaqësohet nga Tokio (vendi i 12-të) dhe Pekini (vendi i 17-të). Përsa i përket Australisë, ajo ka zënë 6 vende në listën e 50-të më të mirëve. Emrat e universiteteve të listuar fitojnë investime private, pasi kanë të drejtën të quhen; vendet ku krijohen gjenitë e kohës sonë. Ndërsa në 200 universitetet më të mira bëjnë pjesë, përveç të parave (Amerikë, Britani, Australi, Kanada, Zvicër, Japoni, Singapor, Francë, Hong Kong, Indi, Gjermani, Kinë)edhe shtete si: Belgjika, Danimarka, Hollanda, Norvegjia, Austria, Irlanda, Izraeli, Malajzia, Rusia, Zelanda e Re, Suedia, Tajvani, Koreja, Finlanda, Italia, Spanja, Meksika. 
> ...




Besoj se ky shkrim i kesaj gazete nuk eshte konstruktiv....Mendoj se Universitetet vlersohen nga organizma apo substanca te tjera e jo nga gazetat kushdo qofte kjo....

----------


## bakudr

Po keto asnjehere nuk tregojne ate perfundimtaren. Edhe USNEWS qe nxjerr listen e universiteteve me te mira, ate e ben duke kerkuar votat nga profesoret. Dhe shume universitete ulen dhe ngrihen nga faktore te ndryshem. Psh ka shume universitete te ndryshme te cilat humbin shume pike vetem pse nuk kane mjekesine. Ose shume universitete mund te ngrihen lart sepse kane ndonje NATIONAL RESEARCH LAB afer. 

Pastaj eshte edhe faktori i numrit te nxenesve te cdo universiteti. Te kesh sukses ne nje universitet si University of Texas qe ka 51000 nxenes nuk eshte njesoj si te ksh sukses ne nje universitetit me 3000 studente. 

Pastaj disa universitete nuk i kane te gjitha deget (kjo mund te jete ne undergrad ose ne grad).

----------


## tani_26

Besoj se ky shkrim i kesaj gazete nuk eshte konstruktiv....Mendoj se Universitetet vlersohen nga organizma apo instanca te tjera e jo nga gazetat kushdo qofte kjo....

----------


## niku-nyc

Sidoqft si te jen renditjet prap te parat mbeten me Amerike qe jan Harvard, Yale, Princeton, Notre Dame, NYU...

Nga renditjet me te sakta pervec kush esht me i miri tek princetonreview.com ka cdo lloje renditje si per universitete, kush ka librarin me te mir...

http://www.princetonreview.com/colle...s/rankings.asp

----------


## [xeni]

> Po keto asnjehere nuk tregojne ate perfundimtaren. Edhe USNEWS qe nxjerr listen e universiteteve me te mira, ate e ben duke kerkuar votat nga profesoret. Dhe shume universitete ulen dhe ngrihen nga faktore te ndryshem. Psh ka shume universitete te ndryshme te cilat humbin shume pike vetem pse nuk kane mjekesine. Ose shume universitete mund te ngrihen lart sepse kane ndonje NATIONAL RESEARCH LAB afer. 
> 
> Pastaj eshte edhe faktori i numrit te nxenesve te cdo universiteti. Te kesh sukses ne nje universitet si University of Texas qe ka 51000 nxenes nuk eshte njesoj si te ksh sukses ne nje universitetit me 3000 studente. 
> 
> Pastaj disa universitete nuk i kane te gjitha deget (kjo mund te jete ne undergrad ose ne grad).


Texas at Austin e kishe fjalen?  :shkelje syri: 
Ec aty..15. 

Looking for METU, but... nothing!

----------


## nausika

> uiii asnji ne kanada sa turp



ne Kanada ka, 3 po deshe  :ngerdheshje: , megjithese timin nuk e gjeta  :perqeshje: 

nejse, ka universitete qe kane departamente shume te mira dhe cilesore ne disa dege dhe jo ne te tjera, dhe qe sigurisht nuk e kane aritur listen. Megjithate, para se te nxirren konkluzione, duhen pare edhe kriteret e renditjeve...

Ne fund te fundit, rendesi ka qe kudo te jesh te japesh 100 % te vetes si ne anen akademike ashtu edhe sociale ne menyre qe te fitosh sa me shume nga jeta universitare. 

Gjithe te mirat, 
Nausika

----------


## werewolf

po te kerkosh ne internet....gjithmone rezultate te ndryshme japin studime te ndryshme.......    me i njohuri per keto studime eshte ky: http://ed.sjtu.edu.cn/ranking.htm

----------


## FierAkja143

Mos ja fusni kot tani UFT (Toronto) me i mire se Brown...per pak do na dali dhe me i mire se harvard!





> uiii asnji ne kanada sa turp


37 Toronto University CA 272.5

----------


## FierAkja143

> ne Kanada ka, 3 po deshe , megjithese timin nuk e gjeta


ne York apo ne Ryerson je ti? 



ps. pa te guess pak une...Ryerson?

----------


## nausika

> ne York apo ne Ryerson je ti? 
> 
> 
> 
> ps. pa te guess pak une...Ryerson?



as te njeri as te tjetri....

P.S. po te me thuash ca strategjie perdore per guessing-ung...ta them une...se kam problem  :shkelje syri:

----------


## FierAkja143

York e thash se eshte Universitet i njohur dhe shume veta aplikojn atie.  
Sa per Ryerson atie ka SHUME Shqiptare.
tek kush je ti?

----------


## nausika

> York e thash se eshte Universitet i njohur dhe shume veta aplikojn atie.  
> Sa per Ryerson atie ka SHUME Shqiptare.
> tek kush je ti?



Bachelorin e mbarova ne Mount Allison Univerisity (ka qene me i miri per bachelor ne kanada ...te pakten kur isha une  :ngerdheshje: ). Une isha e 4-ta nga shqiptaret aty. 
Tani jam ne Carleton University (ne ottawa, Kanada)...Nuk ishte ne rankings, por sidoqofte eshte shkolle e mire per ate qe po studioj. Nuk e di nqs. ka shqiptare te tjere apo jo, po besoj se po.. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## FierAkja143

Mire fare, suksese me studimet  :shkelje syri:

----------

